# Tatsuo Tabei



## Lukecash12

I'm guessing no one here has heard of him, so here's a performance of Albeniz' Sevilla: 




Carcassi Opus 60 No 7 Estudio: 




Handel Sarabande: 




Brouwer un dia de Nov. 2: 




Tarrega Alhambra 2: 




And some information on him: "Tatsuo Tabei was born in 1945 in Utsunomiya, Tochigi Prefecture, Japan.

He graduated from the School of Commerce, Senshu University.

At the age of 13 in 1958, Tatuso Tabei first started to play the classical guitar.

In 1967, he gave his first guitar recital.

In 1970, he won the second prize in the 13th Tokyo International Guitar Competition.

［Creation of CDs］

In 1979, Tatuo Tabei released his first record (LP).

In 1986, he recorded J. S. Bach's complete works for the lute on CDs for the first time as a Japanese guitarist.

In 1992, "La Catedral (The Cathedral)/Tatsuo Tabei Guitar Recital," once released as an LP, was reissued as a CD.

In 1993, he released two CDs: "Chaconne/Tatsuo Tabei Guitar Concert" and "El Sueño/Tatuso Tabei Guitar Album."

In 1996, he released two CDs: "CANCION DE SOLVEIGU/Tatsuo Tabei, Alma de Guitarra" and
"Guitar and Koto (zither-like Japanese instrument)/Tatsuo Tabei and Yoko Amamiya Joint Concert." 

In 1998, he released "12 Songs for Guitar/Tatsuo Tabei Popular Album."

In 2000, he released "El Canto de los Pajaros/Tatsuo Tabei Plays Heart of the World."

In 2001, he released "Echo/Tatsuo Tabei Baroque Album."

［Creation of DVDs］

In 2002, Tatsuo Tabei acquired computer-assisted creation skills to create teaching materials on video.

In 2005, he released "Bible (DVD) for Elementary and Intermediate Classical Guitar Lovers" (manufactured by Casa de la Guitarra S.A.)
and "A Guide to Better Performance of the Classical Guitar, Volumes 1 to 3" (manufactured by Piano Forte Co., Ltd.) 

［Activities Including Concerts］

In 1992, Tatsuo Tabei held a joint concert with Mr. José Luis González.

In 1993, he held a joint concert with Mr. Kiyoshi Shoumura.

In 1995, he was invited to the Kiyosato Spain Music Festival in Yamanashi Prefecture and gave a recital there.

In 1996, he took the guitar part of the movie "Nemuru Otoko" (Sleeping Man) directed by Mr. Kohei Oguri,
winner of the judges' special grand prix of the Montreal World Film Festival.

In 1997, in Tokyo and Utsunomiya, he held concerts that commemorated the 30th anniversary of his first recital.

In 2000, in Tokyo and Osaka, he held joint concerts with Mr. Kiyoshi Shoumura.
In the same year, he gave a recital in "Iwamura Kazuo's Ehonnooka" (art museum that displays picture books by Kazuo Iwamura). 

In 2001, he participated in Takefu International Music Festival and held seven concerts at temples, shrines, etc.

In 2002, he played "Concierto de Aranjuez" with Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra at the concert
that commemorated the 100th anniversary of the foundation of Tochigi Prefecture-run Utsunomiya Commercial High School, alma mater of Tabei.

In 2004, he took the guitar part of the movie "Umoregi" (a tree buried under soil) directed by Mr. Kohei Oguri.

In 2005, he held concerts that commemorated the 60th anniversary of his birth in Tokyo and Utsunomiya.

In 2006 and 2007, he was invited to the Guitar Summer Camp in Onikobe (Miyagi Prefecture) and gave a concert and a seminar there. 

In 2007, he gave a duo concert (guitar and flute) with her daughter, Masayo (flutist), and it was a great success. 

In 2007, he participated in a concert named "Evening for the Music of Spain by Three Virtuosos." The concert was a great success,
and, therefore, it was released as a CD of a live concert. 

Tatauo Tabei studied the classical guitar under Saburo Nogami, Sadao Igarashi, Haruo Kusaka,
Masatoshi Hirano, Masahiro Yoneda, Hiroki Niibori, Hideo Shinma, and Takashi Takagi (titles omitted).

He also studied the instrument under !!!*Andrés Segovia*!!!, Narciso Yepes, Oscar Ghiglia, and José Luis González (titles omitted).

At present, Tatsuo Tabei energetically carries out wide-ranging activities including concerts throughout the country
while educating the younger generation in Utsunomiya."


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm guessing he doesn't seem so great. Too bad, I really thought he was quite the Maestro.


----------

